# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کارخیلی خیلی سخت

## am3175

سلام دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم ترازم حدو6000هستش میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و این هم بگم زیست حتی یک کلمه هم نخوندم به نظر دوستان ایا این کار شدنیه ؟هرفمم پزشکیه مهم نسیت کجا . منطقه 3 هم هستم.مشکلی که دارم اینه کهنمیدونم چجوری هم کلاسای پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی رو برم وهم برای تجربی بخونم  میونم کار سختیه ولی .....

----------


## Dr.Morteza_Ma

> سلام دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم ترازم حدو6000هستش میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و این هم بگم زیست حتی یک کلمه هم نخوندم به نظر دوستان ایا این کار شدنیه ؟هرفمم پزشکیه مهم نسیت کجا . منطقه 3 هم هستم.مشکلی که دارم اینه کهنمیدونم چجوری هم کلاسای پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی رو برم وهم برای تجربی بخونم  میونم کار سختیه ولی .....


اینکه شدنیه  اره چرا که نه !نگران زیستم نباش  بازیست ۳۰ هم میشه رفت پزشکی  

ولی  از من میشنوی همون ریاضی و خوب بخون دانشگاه خوب قبول شو از ایران برو

📖

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

> اینکه شدنیه  اره چرا که نه !
> 
> ولی  از من میشنوی همون ریاضی و خوب بخون دانشگاه خوب قبول شو از ایران برو
> 
> ������


عالی گفتی دوست عزیز دمت گرم

کلا من با هرکی که تو فاز رفتن از ایرانه شدید حال می کنم.

----------


## arezoo_r90

> سلام دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم ترازم حدو6000هستش میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و این هم بگم زیست حتی یک کلمه هم نخوندم به نظر دوستان ایا این کار شدنیه ؟هرفمم پزشکیه مهم نسیت کجا . منطقه 3 هم هستم.مشکلی که دارم اینه کهنمیدونم چجوری هم کلاسای پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی رو برم وهم برای تجربی بخونم  میونم کار سختیه ولی .....


سلام
چرا شدنی نباشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من خودم با ارشد برق دارم برا کنکور تجربی میخونم عین شما زیست صفر صفر بودم حتی یه کلمه هم نخونده بودم چیزی،کتابای خیلی سبز رو گرفتم برا زیست در کنار کتاب درسی و کاملا راضیم و در حال پیشرفت،شما هم قطعا میتونین پس،فقط اراده ی جدی میخواد
البته اون اقا که گفتن همون ریاضی بخون از ایران برو هم حرف کاملا درستیه،رشته های مهندسی برعکس اینجا اونور خیلی بهش بها میدن و پذیرشش هم راحته به نسبت و بازدهیش هم نسبت به پزشکی کمتر زمان بره،ولی من روحیه رفتن اونورو نداشتم برا همون نشستم برا تجربی میخونم شمام ببینین هدفتون اینور موندنه اگه تجربی بخونین اما اگر اپلای گرفتن هدفتونه همین ریاضی رو ادامه بدین بهترینه و قبولیش بخصوص الان تو کنکور هم نسبت به گذشته راحت تره حتی دانشگاهای خوب(نمیگم راحته میگم از گذشته راحت تره چون شرکت کننده کمتره)
موفق باشین

----------


## Navid70

قبلا ریاضیا به امید ریاضی فیزیک میومدن تجربی و موفق میشدن الان درصدای ریاضی فیزیک بالا رفته دیگه مثل قبل نیست.
زیست سنگینه میخونی میخونی میری سراغ تستا میبینی چه غولیه تسلط و مرورش کار 5-6 ماه نیست

----------


## mahdi2015

ببین هر کاری رو میشه انجام داد حالا به سختی ولی خوبه آدم منطقی باشه ما که از همون دوم خوندیم هنوزم نکته هایی هست که بلد نباشیم شما دیگه از الان بخوای شروع کنی به نظرم باید تا آخر زیست بخونی که اونم نشدنیه بقیه درسا چی پس؟ درکل بستگی به خود فرد داره من برای بار اول که زیست می خوندم سطحم تا متوسط بالا می رفت (بار اول) که اونم هر فصلی 2 روز طول می کشید یعنی برای رسیدن به سطح متوسط (در حد 30 درصد) عملا شما 60 روز کامل باید زیست بخونید که به نظر من نشدنیه توی این موقع از سال اما فقط نظر منه نظر بقیه هم ببینید

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (4):  منم دلم میخواد کنکور ریاضی بدم 
ها عامو میشه چرا نشه ولی خیلی باید تلاش کنی و زیاد زیست رو مرور کنی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم ترازم حدو6000هستش میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و این هم بگم زیست حتی یک کلمه هم نخوندم به نظر دوستان ایا این کار شدنیه ؟هرفمم پزشکیه مهم نسیت کجا . منطقه 3 هم هستم.مشکلی که دارم اینه کهنمیدونم چجوری هم کلاسای پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی رو برم وهم برای تجربی بخونم  میونم کار سختیه ولی .....


امسال نمیتونی زیستو بخونی بخوای بری تجربی کنکور بدی سال بعد 
وقت خوندن زیستو نداری من خودم از تابستون دارم میخونم تموم نشده

----------


## Petrichor

*ببین داداچ خودت نوشتی کارت خیلی خیلی سخته . اگه واقعا میخوای بخونی سرتو بنداز پایین و فقط تا خود کنکور بخون . 
اگه میخوای از فردا باز بیای اینجا مث صد نفر دیگه بگی نا امید شدم و چیزی از زیست نمیفهمم و این مدل فازا ، همین الان به طور جدی از تجربی بکش بیرون و سعی کن یه مهندس موفق بشی*
*توصیم کاملا برادرانست . روش فک کن*

----------


## elahe97m

> سلام دوستان من پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم ترازم حدو6000هستش میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و این هم بگم زیست حتی یک کلمه هم نخوندم به نظر دوستان ایا این کار شدنیه ؟هرفمم پزشکیه مهم نسیت کجا . منطقه 3 هم هستم.مشکلی که دارم اینه کهنمیدونم چجوری هم کلاسای پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی رو برم وهم برای تجربی بخونم  میونم کار سختیه ولی .....


  كار نشد نداره . ميتونی چون بنيه رياضيت خوبه لااقل از ما تجربيا بهتره/

+ ما هم زياد نخونديم زيست و خيالت راحت : )

----------


## Full Professor

اگه میتونی پزشکی  و دندون بیاری بیا اگه نه همون ریاضی بمون

----------

